# TWRP Theme Blue Thunder [release 0.1] 4/10/2012



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

Little theme I'm working on for TWRP 2.1.0

Blue and dark grey theme, currently using the new CM logo.

Download link at the bottom

Place the ui.zip on the root of the touchpad under /TWRP/theme/

some shots


----------



## harpo1 (Oct 13, 2011)

If we don't have the theme subfolder under TWRP do we create it?


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

harpo1 said:


> If we don't have the theme subfolder under TWRP do we create it?


Yes sir!


----------



## krackers (Oct 30, 2011)

Would it be possible for you to merge this theme with this one such that it is compatible with TWRP 2.1: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1423960. In essence I would like a theme that mimics ics as close as possible. Given your wonderful ics theme for the nook, and now this theme, I thought you would be the best person to ask.

I would appreciate it if you could change the navigation buttons (home/back) to the ones in this theme, the terminal icon to the ics recent apps icon, and move them to the bottom left (same place as in ics). I would also appreciate if you could move the battery icon and percent to the bottom right (where it is in ics). Thanks!


----------

